

Xkcd #1337 - logn
http://xkcd.com/1337/

======
staffordrj
More on this here

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7199692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7199692)

[http://hackaday.com/2014/02/14/call-for-hams-and-hackers-
wel...](http://hackaday.com/2014/02/14/call-for-hams-and-hackers-welcome-
iceisee-3-home/)

------
awiesenhofer
If ISEE-3 doesn't work out: There is still the Deep Space One mission. It
ended in 2001, but it too has quite some fuel left, enough so that plans were
made for another asteroid-encounter. [1]

Back then my daydreaming teenage self was somewhat obsessed with the idea of
doing something similar to the comic - or at least receive some telemetry.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_Space_1#Current_status](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_Space_1#Current_status)

